# Liz's Boat Detail - 850-602-7429 or [email protected]



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

I am known to go above and beyond my estimates!


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

You are known to charge people more than you initially estimate?!?!


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Pm sent


----------

